# Suche gutes Programm zum Syncronisieren



## pixelpark (30. Juli 2003)

hallo allerseits, 

da ja jetzt mein kleines netzwerk läuft    such ich ein gutes programm zum syncroniesieren (ähnlich wie der aktenkoffer). 
also wenn ich z.b. auf dem win2k rechner dukumente/ordner in einem verzeichnis lösche und erstelle, soll dies per netzwerk auf dem 98 rechner genauso passieren und bei bedarf umgekehrt. muß jetzt nich in echtzeit mitgeändert werden, sondern einfach manuell von mir, da der win2k nicht immer an ist. 

kennt da einer ein gutes programm, oder gibts doch irgendwo versteckt bei win2k den aktenkoffer zum nachinstallieren??? 

cya 

pp


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (31. Juli 2003)

sowas hier?


----------



## pixelpark (1. August 2003)

genau sowas hab ich gesucht...vielen dank!  

pp


----------



## Robert Steichele (23. August 2003)

Kann dir auch den Synchronizer empfehlen.

http://www.aborange.de


----------

